# Get excited and make something.



## Garuf

Many moons ago I used to read a design blog called get excited and make something, it was basically one guys attempt to learn things rapidly and not get stale or trite, the man in question, Olly Moss, now has endless amounts of commissions under his belt and is something of a celebrity. Now, my aim is much more humble than that, it's simply to post something inspirational or inspirational to me at least every day and I invite you to as well. I shall kick off with this:




Medicinemans indoor high tech pond. 
source: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank- ... ct-31.html

And a warning they won't always be aquatic.   
Till tomorrow.


----------



## Tom

I followed the blog of this over on plantedtank. Very impressive


----------



## George Farmer

Nice idea!  Looking forward to your next instalment.


----------



## sanj

Medicineman is a longtime legend on planted forums. Chinese again. All across SE asia it is disproportionally the Chinese communities that produce exceptional aquascapes, ponds, new designs ...


----------



## Tom

There are a lot of Chinese people in the world, there's bound to be some good aquascapers!! There is something special about top Asian scapers in general though.

What you got for us today Gareth?


----------



## LondonDragon

I have followed that journal since the start, that one of my favorite tanks of all time, wish I had the space and cash to splash on something like that! lol


----------



## Vivarium

But we are now eagerly awaiting todays inspiration!


----------



## Garuf

Todays instalment is my favourite ever vivarium.







Also, I make no apologies what so ever that I've posted this before, it's amazing and more people deserve to see it.


Source:  new wooden hill stream tank (constr jrnl) - Dendroboard


----------



## Garuf

Source: viewtopic.php?f=49&t=14372




Source:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/93576-110x-marine-planted-tank-5.html




Source:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/124701-phan10ms-ada-60f.html




Source: Unknown


http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Hek ... QHTNZOLCVE

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Hek ... hEUy1Gji6w

I reckon that's more than enough for today. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## JohnC

ace


----------



## Garuf

Source: http://www.aquajournal.net/na/nexp/tips.html
Just a single link today, haven't been in the mood to hunt for natural habitats like intended so here's an amano guide on natural expression, which is just as good, right guys? Guys? Aww forget it.


----------



## andyh

Garuf

That Viv is out of this world!

Watched the video twice now  

Andy


----------



## andyh

Garuf said:
			
		

> Source: http://www.aquajournal.net/na/nexp/tips.html
> Just a single link today, haven't been in the mood to hunt for natural habitats like intended so here's an amano guide on natural expression, which is just as good, right guys? Guys? Aww forget it.



Keep tem coming Garuf, most of these things i have never seen!
Just reading the natural expression stuff now


----------



## JohnC

andyh said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.aquajournal.net/na/nexp/tips.html
> Just a single link today, haven't been in the mood to hunt for natural habitats like intended so here's an amano guide on natural expression, which is just as good, right guys? Guys? Aww forget it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep tem coming Garuf, most of these things i have never seen!
> Just reading the natural expression stuff now
Click to expand...


yeah, your forum skillz are awesome for finding and collating this stuff for general consumption. 

The natural habitats article was very good.


----------



## Garuf

I'd kill for that viv, it's breath taking, the guys not posted any updates in a while I bet it looks even better now. 

Another link only day I think, here's a relatively good website to see places to inspire your scaping. 
http://www.thedailygreen.com/environmen ... ito-461009
http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrasi ... 819345188/
http://www.bonitoweb.com.br/riodaprata/ ... 2_1025.jpg

Tomorrow I'll try and dig out some more aquarium related stuff. Some good scapes or something. Stay tuned.


----------



## Angus

hey garuf hope its alright i thought id tag a vid along with this  its pretty amazing.


----------



## Tom

I've made some screenshots of that!


----------



## JohnC

fozziebear said:
			
		

> hey garuf hope its alright i thought id tag a vid along with this  its pretty amazing.




now that one i've seen. bloody amazing.


----------



## Angus

Heres another one, dont know if you've all seen it but theres plenty of vids of it on youtube.

Grüner See in austria.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQGSs_xO ... re=related


----------



## Garuf

Nope, no opposition, in-fact I openly encourage it, especially when they're this good!


----------



## Angus

cheers m8  ill be on the lookout!

*edit*
Heres another really nice video, many more on this channel
H&k Discus - YouTube


----------



## Garuf

http://www.google.co.uk/images?q=Faxone ... 52&bih=702

This is a slightly odd get excited because it's actually rubbish. But bear with it and open the search and you'll see tonnes of interesting shrimp fish and moss. 

Here are two bonus links and go a long way to explaining why Polish scapers are stirring such praise internationally. 
http://www.pracownia-roslin-wodnych.pl/




Source: http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/a ... rbank.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvoMJI0w ... r_embedded
Go to 0:42, looks a lot like Georges 60cm!


----------



## Garuf

Source: http://bramstnk.blogspot.com/

A very nice scape but more importantly it has the nicest light I've seen in a long time... And it's a DIY job! Just goes to show you can do hi-class with out hi-budget.


----------



## Garuf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxNdns5U ... r_embedded
Nice video, all the ones uploaded by ADG vibe are good though.



Who else now wants a 60f?! I just wish they weren't so damn expensive, especially when they're only $60 in america. 
Source: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank- ... tures.html

I think that's it for today, I'm off out with the gf to take some inspirational pictures of our own. I'll confess now I'm not at all into photography so don't expect miracles, or even a single good photo!


----------



## JohnC

ME ME ME, $60.... how much here?


----------



## Garuf

£160! 
I'd asked at my lfs £20 for a non optiwhite, I just don't see where the additional mark up is coming from!


----------



## Nelson

$90 here http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main ... cts_id=278 about £56.

£104 in the UK.so double the cost.


----------



## Vito

At the end of the day, ADA product are a rip off in the UK, does anyone know where to get their products cheaper without flying over to the US or any other countries...?


----------



## JohnC

Vito said:
			
		

> At the end of the day, ADA product are a rip off in the UK, does anyone know where to get their products cheaper without flying over to the US or any other countries...?



Are they cheap in Europe? If so what would be the best Eurozone country to post from to the UK....


----------



## Garuf

That's just the way of the world, a lot of american companies offer their products in the same denotation as dollars. If it's £30 it's going to be $30. 


Another 60f today. Except a woodscape one. 




Source: http://www.fawa.pl/topics15/4373.htm


----------



## Garuf

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... os-tx.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... -trip.html
Link only today I think, not all that in the mood for scouring for anything in particular. Here's a river in Texas full of Crypts.


----------



## Garuf

Now I'm no large fan of crypts, for me they never delivered what the promised and would either go brown when you wanted green or become massive when you wanted tiny. Emeresed however they're beautiful. 

source: http://en.wordpress.com/tag/cryptocoryne-lagenandra/


----------



## Garuf

Turns out I missed a day!
Here's a post I intended to use on the 25th and obviously forgot! 



The reason I bought a 60x45x45, still one of the best scapes to ever be posted on this forum, shame the guy left the hobby not long afterwards.

Source: http://translate.google.co.uk/translate ... rmd%3Divns


----------



## chilled84

Garuf said:
			
		

> Turns out I missed a day!
> Here's a post I intended to use on the 25th and obviously forgot!
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I bought a 60x45x45, still one of the best scapes to ever be posted on this forum, shame the guy left the hobby not long afterwards.
> 
> Source: http://translate.google.co.uk/translate ... rmd%3Divns




He probably had to remortgage the house and sell the tank after that lol.


----------



## Garuf

I seem to think he was something to do with ADA portugal/spain rather than a full price payer, otherwise he was a banker.  

Todays get excited is brought to you from communist russia where tank scapes you. 




A brilliant example of wabi kusa scapes and though some how they lack that "certain something" they pop with ideas, a similar set up utilising fox fishes log instead of glass maybe? A combo of ff's log and tom bars emergent scape? Like I say they're inspirational start points to take to a different more naturalistic place. That said I wouldn't turn my nose up at one if I was offered, free plants for life!

Source:http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://nataboa.blogspot.com/2009/02/blog-post_24.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://nataboa.blogspot.com/%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3D5iY%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-GBfficial%26prmd%3Divns&rurl=translate.google.co.uk&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhjuHnaoBvVzkOqDPjFmodIz9xQoiQ


----------



## Garuf

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate ... rmd%3Divns

Another wabi kusa day. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Celestial

The picture on the link is very interesting, and I love the wabi kusa above it. I'm rather drawn in by the concept, looks natural and like a piece of a river  Loving the thread, Garuf, good work and thank you!


----------



## Garuf

I had thought about stopping the thread, didn't seem to be getting any love from people so it's good to hear people like it and are taking things from it. 

Thank you!


----------



## NeilW

I'm liking it mate, but just observing and bookmarking    That last island composition ADA tank is particularly incredible, possibly an ultimate tank!  The 'dry' scapes on the first page were inspiring too. Keep up the good work, surprised your still finding them!


----------



## Garuf

There's loads of stuff out there, it's sorting the wheat from the chaff and knowing what you want to post about. I'm going to do some more habitats posts soon. I've always got an eye out for a good scape.


----------



## Garuf

Todays post is non-planted but I simply don't care. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8F4AcZL ... r_embedded
This is possibly the best reef I've ever seen, not the flashest or the biggest but my lord it's by far the most beautiful!
I'll post something planted later but in the meantime sit back and relaxxxxxx.


----------



## Garuf

http://www.mynatureaquariums.com/soon/index.html
Slightly out of date but still some great scapes to be had.


----------



## Tom

Just been browsing through the Japanese blogs again, and found this. Couple of gems in there if you scroll through I think, and I'm hoping to get one of these Do!aqua cubes this week. Love the way they've made almost a sump for it. These little tanks are my thing!

http://cubeaqua.blogspot.com/search/lab ... nt%20glass


----------



## Gill

I do like this Marine Rimless.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrY3N3_rYTQ&feature=related


----------



## Garuf

I remember that from PFK, it's got some very pretty fish but I do find it about gimmicky. No get excited from me today, not able to get to my computer with the book marks on so expect a bumper post on Monday.

Great link, Tom. Those tanks are available from Ikea for about £8 I almost got one the other day but talked myself out of it.


----------



## Tom

Yeah Gill's been onto me about those tanks being in garden centers, so I'm gonna have a snoop around! Don't suppose you know if the Do!aqua ones are anything special do you? (except the sticker!)


----------



## Garuf

I don't think they are you know, all blown glass ( that's what the tropic and do aquaones are) are borosilicate and as such have quiet low levels of iron and are pretty clear they do however have slight variences in the panes meaning some distortion both Do! aqua and Tropica have this issue, it's just part of the blowing process. 

Aside from the price I imagine there'd be very little in it, the cheaper ones I imagine will have more varience but that's it and you're more likely to find one that has very little if you root about, the rounded ones are pretty much perfect in Ikea and they have one that must be about 40cm wide at it's widest point which would be amazing for wabi kusa. Have a look on their site you'll find something that you'll like I'm sure.


----------



## Garuf

http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/da_glass/
Yup, nothing special at all.


----------



## Tom

They do look quite thin though, but I dunno!


----------



## Garuf

The one in the photo is the smallest one, ugly genius over on the plant tank has something insane like 5 of them and the biggest one is noticibly much thicker than the one on that link. 
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50086647

There are bigger ones than that in store but not on their site.


----------



## Garuf

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80175091
Wabi kusa perfect.


----------



## Gill

The Range and Also Asda Do them as Candle Holders


----------



## Garuf

and John lewis have 30cm goldfish bowls and large ones like the glass oval, both for under a tenner.


----------



## Garuf

http://www.aquajournal.net/room/index.html
"I love ghosts and spooky things"


----------



## Garuf

The best us of ug I suspect you'll ever see. 




source:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plant ... un-18.html


----------



## Garuf

http://www.peakdistrict.gov.uk/index/lo ... on-dfm.htm

The worlds rarest aquatic moss. A fiver says if we got hold of some we could not only grow it but make a killing.


----------



## JohnC

Garuf said:
			
		

> http://www.peakdistrict.gov.uk/index/looking-after/bap/bap-publications/bap-action-dfm.htm
> 
> The worlds rarest aquatic moss. A fiver says if we got hold of some we could not only grow it but make a killing.



very interesting, i'm about to start some experiements with growing scotttish mosses submerged. Some of the species ive collected look exactly like that.


----------



## Tom

Looks like Java to me


----------



## Garuf

source: http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/10 ... pdate.html
Sorry for the lack in updates! Other priorities mean I sort of, forgot I'd started this till I saw the above link...
Will be trying to get back into the swing so keep an eye out!


----------



## Celestial

Well thats a very interesting picture! Them tangs are lovely ( I think they are tangs anway )


----------



## Garuf

They could be anything I don't know much about marines.

I really need to keep an eye on this, no one posted so I'd forgotten about it again!


----------



## ghostsword

I really like those jars, they look really good. What sort of plants would they be? Orchids of some sort?


----------



## Garuf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XElZA4x ... dded#at=35


----------



## Celestial

Well that was a very interesting video! Love the two scapes above, especially the hydro bush  I agree with ghost, them jars do look pretty good! Thanks


----------



## Garuf

Brazil, underwater by Chris Laukhaup.


----------



## Garuf




----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


> I really like those jars, they look really good. What sort of plants would they be? Orchids of some sort?


 I've got a couple with just ferns and moss, but if you want an orchid that grows really well in these the Jewel Orchid (_Ludisia discolor_) is a possibility. The flowers are pretty undistinguished, but the leaves are great.




cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf

Good info, Darrel. 
Thank you.


----------



## JohnC

Garuf said:
			
		

> Good info, Darrel.
> Thank you.



i wish we had a facebook style "like" button.  

seeing stuff like this is making me twitchy about using my ikea vase like this for something.....


----------



## Garuf

http://www.lumersion.co.nz/Scapes_wong.html
http://www.projectaquarium.com/


----------



## Garuf




----------



## Garuf




----------



## George Farmer

I really like this thread, Gareth.

Out of courtesy for the photographers/creators, would you mind posting the source of the images you post too, please?


----------



## Garuf

Oh aye, knew I was missing something. Will include it in the next batch.


----------



## bigmatt

Just found this thread Garuf - thanks for the inspiration.  Really like the 15th March pic - thinking about a 1ft cube and that is a sexy arrangement to fill it!  Where did it come from?
Cheers
Matt


----------



## Garuf

It's from luis navarros now incredibly dated site.
http://www.mynatureaquariums.com


----------



## Garuf

Source: www.greenstouch.com


----------



## Garuf

source:http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-showcase/4502-hamsa-60s-world-journals.html


----------



## Garuf

source:http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=11893&hilit=wabi+kusa
A lazy repost, gathering more "in the wild" type shots.


----------



## Garuf

source:http://stancspictureblog.blogspot.com/




A perfectly formed Wabi plant.
Source:http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Neptunia+oleracea&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&client=firefox-a







Swedes do design best.

Source: http://leo-scape.blogspot.com/search?up ... results=12




Source: NA





Source: NA


----------



## a1Matt

Garuf said:
			
		

> Swedes do design best.



I disagree   

Nature does design best ....



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Source: NA



I've not commented before now, but what a great thread Gareth.  This thread, and the 'from this to this' thread are my two fave threads at the moment.


----------



## mlgt

The piece of wood looks alive. Almost like a sea monster with its hands pointing down.


----------



## Garuf

It looks like a female, fish headed monster reclining. 
Glad you guys like it, I'll try and keep up posts as and when I can. Daily was a bit of an overstretch I think.


----------



## Garuf

Source: http://www.1000lonelyplaces.com/attract ... adagascar/



Source: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... -tank.html


----------



## Garuf

Equipment post!
Some japanese eye candy. 



A tiny clamp on metal halide meant for <45cm nano reefs.







My personal favourite lamp of all time. Industrial, functional, clever, perfect, no shed lights or space craft styling here!
Best part, last time I checked it was $300usd posted!
A LED spot light meant for retrofits from the US



Source: http://www.ecoxotic.com/ecoxotic-par38- ... ights.html

A US made modular led, proving led's don't need to look cheap or ugly, are you listening TMC?






Source: http://www.aquaillumination.com/
Source: http://www.glassbox-design.com

http://glassbox-design.com/2010/where-a ... led-hacks/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZqLz1xk ... r_embedded


----------



## Garuf

And now some really ugly equipment.








Source: http://www.lampadeledacquari.it
Way too space age, good tech and a nice idea but not at all for me.




Source: http://www.arcadia-uk.info
Same story again, it's way too space age and "refined", too many curves, they don't look bad suspended but on small tanks and sitting on the rim? No thanks.




Why? 
Also, 




Similarly, why?! Who are they aiming this at?! So many poor design moves. 
Source: pfk and eheim.de


----------



## Garuf

Orchid tubes, the next big thing? They're certainly very, very pretty, something I'd love to try but no doubt would kill.  

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lika_sweden/
Edit, more info and a build guide, some extremely clever design and the best use of track-tronics I've ever seen!
http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchidtal ... ation.html
http://hawkdog.net/wordpress/archives/761

If this doesn't get people posting you guys have no souls.


----------



## Ian Holdich

great thread Garuf! Just read the whole thing. The flooded medow was great!

Thumbs dow go to the Ehiem filters, i mean 'come on', my dog could actually design a better system than that.


----------



## Garuf

Yeah I genuinely don't see the point in it, it's almost like they're going backwards in their design thinking. 

That meadow's insane.  I bet it's no where near the same now.


----------



## Garuf

http://www.aquajournal.net/na/stories_b ... index.html
http://www.aquajournal.net/na/notes/003/index.html
http://www.aquajournal.net/na/notes/002/index.html
http://www.aquajournal.net/na/nexp/depth.html
http://www.aquajournal.net/na/nexp/rosette.html
http://www.aquajournal.net/na/nexp/time.html

It's ada day!
Much more sombrely. 
http://www.jrc.or.jp/english/relief/l4/ ... 02070.html


----------



## NeilW

source: http://another05.exblog.jp/i43/



source: http://another05.exblog.jp/9152045/

and finally this page is incredible for stone layout http://translate.google.com/transla...a.htm&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&twu=1


----------



## Garuf

Good post Neil! I used to read that blog all the time when I first got into the hobby and had more or less totally forgotten about it. 

I'm not impressed you stole one of this weeks posts with Norbert though.


----------



## NeilW

Cheers mate, thought I'd add something to the pot. I'll keep my eyes peeled in the future too    Great thread.


----------



## Garuf

I'm glad you did, I'd forgotten how good that blog is, the use of gravels and hardscape is unrivalled, there's really no one using anything similarly.


----------



## Garuf

Some unusual plants from Japan and Borneo.






Source: http://www.pds.exblog.jp
More info and LOTS more plants and in the wild type shots here: http://teamborneo.at.webry.info/

Tropica's Ole's site, lots of in the wild shots, a very dated feeling site though.
http://www.aquatic-plants.dk/index.html






Loads of ADA gallery shots on this blog. 

Source: http://ukkuu.blogspot.com/search?update ... -results=5


----------



## JohnC

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'm glad you did, I'd forgotten how good that blog is, the use of gravels and hardscape is unrivalled, there's really no one using anything similarly.



I'm really enjoying looking through it right now, thanks go to both of you for pointing out his work.

I tip my hat to thee...   

Best Regards,
John


----------



## NeilW

It's interesting to navigate with the translate off and see what you can find. Follow the links to other blogs on the left bar too.


----------



## NeilW

The ADA Wabi Kusa site

Beware the shocking translation but well worth a trawl through, check out the whole tank layout made from wabi balls


----------



## Garuf

I thought I'd posted that before? Maybe not.
Sobriety grass. 

I can't take any credit for that one, John, all that goes to Neil. 

A frog blog, loads of nice animals.
http://translate.google.co.uk/translate ... rmd%3Divns


----------



## NeilW

Apologies if so! Very nice frogs too


----------



## Garuf

No worries, It's nice that people are joining in. 




Shrimp rack-tastic. (this isn't a shop).
Source: http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthr ... hrimp-rack


Killifish surely rival any marine on beauty stakes:






Some excellent info found here: http://www.killi.co.uk/
Source:http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquatic-photography/383-lets-see-your-killies.html


----------



## NeilW

low maintenance, low tech build-a-carpet











source;
http://www.aquadesign.pl/galeria_48B.htm


----------



## Garuf

Perfick! 
Neil, me and you should start a best of the internet blog. haha.


----------



## a1Matt

Garuf said:
			
		

> Perfick!
> Neil, me and you should start a best of the internet blog. haha.



Look for a script that checks your links and alerts you to dead ones and I think your onto a winner


----------



## Garuf

I went to the lake district fora week rather than Holland... I got sun burn. 
I also learnt I really, really suck with cameras. 



















































If any of you photoshop whizzes reckon you can make the photos as good as the subjects feel free to pm me and I'll send you a hi-res copy. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Steve Smith

Great photos Garuf   I love the lake shots, and particularly like this:

http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j37 ... C_0124.jpg


----------



## Garuf

I only had a 1g card, I took over 100 photos of that one tree so had to delete almost all of them to find room for everything else, the thing was literally breathtaking, and more astounding, over 1000yrs old!!!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*claps*

Great pic Garuf.


----------



## Garuf

Thanks guys, the places where so much more interesting and full of depth than the photos show, I think it shows that it never left the auto setting haha.


----------



## Garuf

My new tank using all found materials.


----------



## Steve Smith

A few photos from my Wabi-kusa plant hunt on Saturday:









And the result:





(Photos aren't too great, getting used to my new phone).


----------



## Garuf

Great post, Steve. Keep them coming!


----------



## Garuf

Paulo's iwagumi, not overly complicated but beautifully healthy and extremely well executed.


----------



## a1Matt

This is a journal of Novina's shrimp racks.  Lots of beautiful tanks and shrimp:

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthr ... nd-shrimps


----------



## Antoni

SteveUK said:
			
		

> A few photos from my Wabi-kusa plant hunt on Saturday:



Great Steve, 

it looks really nice! And the the places you have visited in your wabi kusa plant hunt are stunning!


----------



## ghostsword

Paulo's tank is very inspirational, I wonder if the scape will last as long as the previous one.


----------



## Antoni

Wow, 

I didn't notice that this is Paulo's tank   I thought that is just another source of inspiration from the internet    It looks great! I like the simlicity of it!   

Congrats Paulo!


----------



## nayr88

Those rocks are amazing!!! Really that mate. Wanna get me some, swop for the ferts I sent  

Edit; talking about your lovely new tank


----------



## Garuf

Ermmmm, No.  I carried them some ungodly distance in my back pack no amount of money would make up for the back pain I had that night haha.

I tried to talk to you on chat about getting you some $'s for the ferts but chat said no! Shoot me PM or catch me on chat.


----------



## nayr88

They are proper stunning little rocks I'm very jelous, the wood really cool too. What type of wood is it?

I'll catch you on chat sometime mate


----------



## LondonDragon

Thanks Garuf for the "nomination" in the thread, and thanks guys for the feedback, journal available haha


----------



## Ian Holdich

hope you don't mind Garuf, but can i add some pics i took in the park this morning...



























<3 this time of year!


----------



## Steve Smith

There seems to be a ladybird swarm around where I work at the moment.  Great to see   I was just sitting on a bench in the sun watching 4 or 5 scurrying around, and playing with a little jumping spider too.


----------



## Ian Holdich

there appears to be swarms around here too!

sign of a good summer.

looks like there may be some more swarms to come as well...


----------



## Garuf

hahaha, ladybird action.
Nah, I don't mind at all, it's exactly what I hoped this thread would do.


----------



## Garuf

Sorry, Ryan, I missed your question, it's heather. I was lucky enough to find several dead plants up on't the moors that ended up being pretty much perfect, oli knott style pieces when I started scaping.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

a1Matt said:
			
		

> This is a journal of Novina's shrimp racks.  Lots of beautiful tanks and shrimp:
> 
> http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthr ... nd-shrimps



Just finished to read through all if it. Took me couple days. Very impressive.
Thanks Matt.

Thanks Gareth for this thread. I am checking it constantly and found a lot of interesting things.


----------



## a1Matt

Glad you like it.  Shrimp now has plenty of shrimp racks to show off. None have the shrimp and mosses that Novina has, but this next one sets the benchmark for nicely decorating your fish room:





Source: shrimpnow forum, member 'shrimpkeeper'

The tanks are very nice too 
Journal here: http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthr ... rimp-tanks

It won't take 2 days to read this one!


----------



## nayr88

No problem garuf, lovely looking wood,was that the cheap dennerle you picked up? So turned out to be another proper cheap little set up aye,

Any chance it came With the little filter with spray bar, I really want one I'll pay 

Nice picture, since getting into this hobby I really appreciate my surroundings more, even taking the odd Saturday to go to a garden centre with nanny Steele haha. Great thread


----------



## Garuf

Yeah, I've not spent anything on it specifically so I'm in good!

Id did, I'm not sure i'd want to part with it though, what are you planning?
Yeah, I feel I appreciate the smaller things much more now. 

And, thank you everyone for the "props" and contributions.


----------



## nayr88

That's cheap then...nothing haha

My sister has the 10L but the bung in the end of the spray bar is gone, and she's showing signs of loosing interest with it, so I wanted to nip it in the bud as it where haha. I don't mind mate ill grab on of ebay there on the for 15quid.

Little mosses on walls and fences are now amazing haha


----------



## Garuf

I hear you. 
Spent my first money on the tank (£8) for some unidentified rotalla and some echinodorus tennelus both of which are floating about till I have a free hour or so to plant them. Every day water changes currently. 

Hopefully I'll find some time in my schedule this week for a couple of mega posts, deadline season.


----------



## a1Matt

Seems a shame that this thread is getting buried down the active topics list. So....

If weird\rare plant species gets you excited to make something, and it certainly does for me, then this should help!

For the fern lovers.




http://aquatomsr.exblog.jp/12140060/
and








http://www.grassyaqua.com/repo_bg.html

Lots more pics if you follow the links.
Thanks to Gerard for the links.
(I think I might have the bolbitis sp. guinea shown in the first pic, but they are all so similar it is hard to tell)


----------



## Garuf

Cheers Matt, there won't be any GEAMS from me for a week or two at least, uni deadlines are just too tight on this latest project. 

Great link, keep them don't.


----------



## bigmatt

Post your project - a bit of Landscape Design might be inspirational! 
Good luck with it mate!
MAtt


----------



## a1Matt

Garuf said:
			
		

> Cheers Matt, there won't be any GEAMS from me for a week or two at least, uni deadlines are just too tight on this latest project.
> 
> Great link, keep them don't.



I remember you saying you would be busy, so that is why I posted instead 

Good luck with your work.


----------



## Garuf

I meant to say "don't keep them to yourself" Not "keep them don't" that's just plain silly. 

I'll post up as and what when I get chance, very early stages at the minute but research always eats up your time the worst, design is easy once you understand the genus loci. 

Matt, I'm jealous of your shrimp! I wish I could keep the things alive for long enough to get a f1 generation!


----------



## a1Matt

I'm nervous about getting to F1 too!  Being wild caught and new to the hobby I do not know how sensitive they are.  At a guess... very.  One of the serratas is ready to drop any day.  I'll keep my journal bang up to date with my progress 

Here is a GEAM from Antoni:



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> I thought it will be good to share this with you all:
> 
> http://gallery.pictopia.com/natgeo/gallery/112990/photo/9327728/?o=16 - An awesome natural scape right in the World's largest cave passage - Vietnam Hang Son Doong.
> 
> Here some more nice shots from the cave http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2011/01/largest-cave/peter-photography



(the pics are embedded in a flash gallery so I can not get them to view in the thread, they're worth a click people!).


----------



## NeilW

Neils posts for today;

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/moss_bonkei_by_oliver_knott

oh and;




source;http://www.pbase.com/plantella/2000_liter_layout_oliver_knott


----------



## Garuf

Ignore the floating E.T. Don't think it's right for the scape so decided against planting it but don't have the heart to throw it out.


----------



## bigmatt

blimey! That's growing in nicely! Journal please! M


----------



## Garuf

It's not really journal material, It's doing okay, I had a touch of diatoms and some fuzz on the sand but that's now on the way out, I've had a patch of bga appear on a single moss stone I'm watching closely, in the mean time I'm adding massive amounts of ferts, everyday waterchanges high co2, the two nerites are now residents in a 8l tank in my window sill and are loving the gsa. I can't wait to get the first couple of trims out the way, it's shrimps ahoy then!


----------



## nayr88

Garuf that's looking proper lusty mate  .......lusty.....my new word


----------



## Garuf

It's got a long way to go yet, needs to grow out a tonne, I cleaned the filter today, the water is now like milk.  
I read you can kill bga with super high kno3 so I'm going to start chucking in a teaspoon or so with the water change, can't hurt, there's nothing in there to kill.


----------



## Garuf

Also, Lusty? It's as bad as "reem" that. At least it's a real word I suppose.


----------



## nayr88

Reem......if you think that word gets on your tits try living 10minutes from that F'ing club!!! Haha


----------



## Garuf

Some really nice vivs, inspirational some may say. 
Source:http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/54575-24-tank-x-3-a.html




Jason Baliban is one of my all time favourite scapers.
http://www.projectaquarium.com/




As is FAAO, Just none of his tree scapes, they're "challenging". 
http://faao.blogspot.com/




The obligatory Amano shot. 
The blog this came of is now 404 dead but I think it belongs to Russian ADA and Nata Boa.


----------



## nayr88

WOW!!

Good post Garuf, a lot to take in.

Really cool vivs, I wish I had some room for racks  
The Jason Baliban's scapes are brilliant really refreshing, I remember you advising I look up a particular tank when you critiqued my nano, I couldn't find it though, ill look for your comment, plllleaaase try and find it I'd love to see some more of his work.


----------



## Garuf

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Reem......if you think that word gets on your tits try living 10minutes from that F'ing club!!! Haha


I just have a very low tolerance of morons and all their traits. I don't know how "they" gained such influence and adoration, affluence, I genuinely can't believe people associate themselves with them, wish to be like them and want to live their lives that way, their whole existence is meaningless. They're the stars of tv shows, people hate intelligence and aspire to be them when they really should be questioning why these people are not in homes or fulfilling roles suitable for their intellect. How do these people even get jobs let alone seem to be extremely well off?!


----------



## nayr88

Mummy and daddy have money, so they don't need brains they simply are just floating through.

Its horrific....that's the only way to describe that show, I don't watch it but I can't walk to street here without hearing people talking about it, I feel like going on a rampage when I go shopping and there is actually a crowd of people outside a shop watching on of the cast buy some more crap looking tango'd haha. There must be better things to do....growing moss for one!!  

Ahhh this could turn into a right bashing of 'that show' so maybe we should save it for another day aye haha. 

Can't believe they've made it into an 'inspirational thread' !!!! Haha


----------



## Steve Smith

Thankfully, I don't know what "that show" is.  I'm finding that as I get older (*shudder*) I'm far more selective in my TV habits.  

Loving that last post Gareth   I'm toying with the idea of one of those nano viv's you linked to in another thread.  I think I have the perfect place for it...


----------



## Garuf

I'd say go for it! I don't think you can keep much in them frog wise but the plants and the scaping potential are very high, especially if you're extremely selective and use only the tiniest species.


----------



## Steve Smith

It's tempting   Maybe I can get in touch with Rory, who bought some stick insect eggs at Vivarium!  I've just realised I have a hedge outside my bedroom window which is perfect for a stick insect!


----------



## nayr88

You could do a UG carpet too 
Any more thought towards that Garuf? Or do you wanna keep frogs?


----------



## Garuf

I'm pretty set on keeping frogs, though like you said in the other thread mantids would be cool. Keep us informed on progress steve, I'd be interesting in what you come out with.
In other news, today I planted 9 jam jars with different aquarium plants and placed them on my window sill immersed as a little experiment to see what I can grow.


----------



## Garuf

http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... am-5W-GU10

Plant suitable? Who knows, sure look suitable to me, 240v's though...


----------



## JohnC

Garuf said:
			
		

> http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/Osram-5W-GU10
> 
> Plant suitable? Who knows, sure look suitable to me, 240v's though...



My sparky has been looking into these GU10 led's for a while and is swearing the only decent ones are the phillips master range, the rest don't give out anywhere near as much light, according to him at least.

http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... ps-7W-GU10

I'd love to see someone with an aquarium head putting a light meter on one as there is such a massive range of desk lamps out there.


best regards,
John


----------



## Steve Smith

I think George has done some testing with LEDs and a PAR metre, but I think they were aquarium specific LED units.


----------



## nayr88

I've fitted GU10's and they are bright  ithey wasn't Phillips though just B&Q brand.


----------



## Garuf

We need a ukaps PAR metre, I'd chip in for one. The brightness isn't such an issue, it's the par ultimately.


----------



## nayr88

A tempa t par metre??? .....anyone with me?


----------



## a1Matt

I'm going to post an obscure GEAMS to shock us back on topic!
This one is intended to get you thinking outside the box    









Source: http://www.frogview.com/show2.php?file=1508


----------



## Garuf

I love the dennerle nano cubes and this has to be one of the nicest of the bunch.
Source: https://picasaweb.google.com/aquajardin ... 5230923922


----------



## Stu Worrall

nice   Im going to pop into aquajardin at the weekend when Im down in Stroud


----------



## Garuf

Yeah they're great, I wish they did them as just the tank and light, for most of us it's just the best way especially if you're going the no in-tank equipment route. 

This guys frog collection makes me painfully jealous. 



http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/member ... pdate.html


----------



## Steve Smith

Garuf said:
			
		

> Yeah they're great, I wish they did them as just the tank and light, for most of us it's just the best way especially if you're going the no in-tank equipment route.



I was fortunate enough to be able to buy an almost new 20l Dennerley cube, light and filter from Chris Lukhaup at vivarium.  He had 4 or 5 which he was using to sell his wild caught shrimp out of, and was then selling them off at the end of the show.  Best 30 euros I've spent in a long time


----------



## a1Matt

It gets no better for 30€   

STM Wave tanks are really nice too.
Same curved front corners as the Dennerle, but more traditional dimensions:

http://stm-shop.co.uk/acatalog/copy_of_ ... html#a3782

STM are a very good retailer too, I recommend them.  It is sad that they are online only these days.


----------



## Garuf

Mine wasn't so bad at £50ish for the plus model, Most of it I haven't even used. I don't feel so hard done by knowing the rrp here is £100ish!

Thanks for posting those Matt, I used to have a wave filter many moons ago, they're good stuff all round, I think there clip on lights are identical to the supafish ones too which is handy.


----------



## Garuf

Another Ukaps member earning a GEAMS, congrats John. Exemplary use of moss and wood, lots of lessons learnt and all under 18w over 60l!
Source: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... &start=100 



 
I did say it won't always be aquatic, here's the bike of my dreams.


----------



## Garuf

An interesting "new" take on terrariums, they certainly have that minimalism thing most of us crave from Wabi's and iwagumi going on. 
http://jeffrey-james-accessories-terrar ... gspot.com/


----------



## sanj

How about a pocket aquarium massager??


----------



## ghostsword

Garuf said:
			
		

> An interesting "new" take on terrariums, they certainly have that minimalism thing most of us crave from Wabi's and iwagumi going on.
> http://jeffrey-james-accessories-terrar ... gspot.com/




Would love to do something like this. Wonder how much light is needed to pull this off. Home natural light may not be enough.


.


----------



## nayr88

Massager ayyyyye??? 

I can't really make out that picture out, looks like some wierd blue mushrooms

Nice post garuf, looks like a little piece of art, I'm sure a frog would tear up the moss and make a mound to hang around haha.


----------



## sanj

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Massager ayyyyye???



Yeah i think it should be "Mature pocket aquarium massager" ehem. I dont quite get the aquarium bit either.


----------



## Garuf

What on earth... What on earth were you googling to get that?! Infact, I'm not sure I want to know!

I don't think you'd need too much light, as long as it's getting indirect natural light it should well be fine. I know a sure fire way of finding out, PAR metering the place you collected the plants from and where you plan on putting them, I reckon you should need too much, Darrel would be the one to ask.


----------



## ghostsword

Yeah, I think that I should invest on a par meter. Will look for one online, or see if I can find a shop close to London that would sell one, feel better shelling £250 in person.


.


----------



## Garuf

Source: http://natlaboa.blogspot.com/2009/11/blog-post.html


----------



## a1Matt

Damn it Gareth, you finally did it... now I want to go and make a Wabi Kusa


----------



## Garuf

I hope some one does from my posts, my attempt failed miserably, if I've inspired one person to do something then job done!


----------



## a1Matt

This is the first time I've seen a post and it has triggered a direct urge to run off and create.  But I've been plenty inspired throughout.  I bet more have too, they probably just don't mention it. Happy Easter and good night!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

http://nataboa.blogspot.com/2009/11/blog-post.html 
Hope you dont mind...
Amazing blog, pity you guys cant read it. Lots of wabikusa information and some great staff about composition.


----------



## Ian Holdich

Good stuff there, google will translate it as well.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

ianho said:
			
		

> Good stuff there, google will translate it as well.



True, always forget that one  8)


----------



## Garuf

Cheers for that, Ed. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUQFT2r4 ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nPcu2Pj ... re=related


----------



## ghostsword

I did find this tank most inspiring, all his tanks are good, but this one is something else.. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlantos/5658139733/


----------



## viktorlantos

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I did find this tank most inspiring, all his tanks are good, but this one is something else..
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlantos/5658139733/



Cheers my friend, actually the credit goes to my friend and partner in business called Nigro.
This is his blog> http://akvarisztika.budapet.hu/

The tank is ready to the last trim before the final IAPLC capture.  

As the master ( Mr. Amano ) said, watch this tank after 3 months.....
This is how it looked 3 month ago when we started 
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5216/5384105904_2d323fcac2_z.jpg


----------



## Mark Evans

Viktor, you guys are ruling at the moment. Insane quality.


----------



## ghostsword

I am glad that I got the eye to spot quality, did not know that it was going to IAPLC, it looks stunning.

The before and after is breathtaking, truly a masterpiece.


----------



## viktorlantos

Nah, this is too kindly. The topic items gives much more inspiration than this tank i think.
But thanks for your nice words guys.

By the way the topic is really good. I keep tracking it since the beginning. Too bad i was not an active poster here. Will dig my collections - japanese stuffs - to keep it rolling.


----------



## Garuf

Chris Lukhaup does it again. 

















It's worth pointing out, there's always more on the source when I post one, I simply cherry pick one or two of the nicest photos to intrigue. That first photo immidietly has me itching to set up a scape, I hope it does you too.
Source:http://www.aquatic-photography.com/forum/showthread.php?17604-Brasil-Underwater


----------



## Garuf

nelson said:
			
		

> $90 here http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main ... cts_id=278 about £56.
> 
> £104 in the UK.so double the cost.


http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/pr ... -30-x-18cm

Free insured delivery _and_ a £36 price increase... Hmm...


----------



## Steve Smith

The last photo on the page could be an IAPLC entry!


----------



## Steve Smith

Garuf said:
			
		

> nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $90 here http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main ... cts_id=278 about £56.
> 
> £104 in the UK.so double the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/pr ... -30-x-18cm
> 
> Free insured delivery _and_ a £36 price increase... Hmm...
Click to expand...


Be fair here.  The import costs will be different, the exchange rates have been all over the place over the last few years also.  When TGM bought these the exchange rate would probably have been far less favourable.  Equally it's likely that Aqua Forest buy their ADA products from a US distributor who probably has greater bulk buying power, so Aqua Forest get their stock cheaper still, whereas my understanding is that TGM buy their products from a distributor in Italy (although I've just noticed on ADA's site that there is a UK distributor called Aquascape Art).

Anyway, I'm not defending TGM's price, but just highlighting that you can't really compare prices in two different countries very easily.


----------



## George Farmer

Photo from http://www.aquatic-photography.com/forum

This is breathtaking.  I love it.


----------



## John Starkey

SteveUK said:
			
		

> The last photo on the page could be an IAPLC entry!



I love the DOF on this setup,it looks so deep front to back,

Quality,
john.


----------



## Steve Smith

You're probably looking at that on your phone John, it's actually a photo taken underwater somewhere in Brazil, so it's a real river bed


----------



## Garuf

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'm not defending TGM's price, but just highlighting that you can't really compare prices in two different countries very easily.


It was more a comment that they increased the price at exactly the same time as they offered it with "free" delivery, ever the cynic.


----------



## Steve Smith

Ah I see.  I didn't realise that was the case, I see your point


----------



## a1Matt

I saw those Chris Lukhaup pics a couple of weeks ago and was saving them up for a future GEAMS. lol.


----------



## Garuf

Sorry Matt, they were too got to not post.


----------



## a1Matt

It's all good mate


----------



## George Farmer

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I saw those Chris Lukhaup pics a couple of weeks ago and was saving them up for a future GEAMS. lol.


Can you share the site you saw them on, please Matt?


----------



## viktorlantos

Red Bees are my fav creatures since i've seen them. Japanese and some other far east breeders created some amazing versions and blood lines in the past years.

One of the high qual breeder is Crimson around this time.

Just look at these beauties.....






















source: http://crimson.ocnk.net/


----------



## a1Matt

George Farmer said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw those Chris Lukhaup pics a couple of weeks ago and was saving them up for a future GEAMS. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share the site you saw them on, please Matt?
Click to expand...


http://www.aquatic-photography.com/foru ... Underwater

I was also lucky enough to see the hi res versions of these on Chris' laptop while at Vivarium


----------



## chump54

a1Matt said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw those Chris Lukhaup pics a couple of weeks ago and was saving them up for a future GEAMS. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share the site you saw them on, please Matt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.aquatic-photography.com/foru ... Underwater
> 
> I was also lucky enough to see the hi res versions of these on Chris' laptop while at Vivarium
Click to expand...



fantastic, thanks

c


----------



## a1Matt

I like on hi grade bee shrimp how when they are berried you can barely see the eggs as the colour on the shell wraps all the way round.  Just like in that first pic


----------



## nayr88

The shrimp pictures are excellent, I still haven't owned these shrimp...I need them in my life


----------



## Garuf

I bet there's about £12,000's worth of shrimp there... 
Great post viktor, livestock is something we all don't think about enough I feel.


----------



## nayr88

Agree with that Garuf.

12grand on shrimp! That's loco!


----------



## NeilW

Not sure if I posted this on here but this is my Victorian specimen jar style emersed setup. It usually lives on my windowsill. Just waiting for the _Ludwigia repens_ to grow nice and tall as a focal piece.

Planting;
_Ludwigia repens_ 
_Eleocharis parvula_ 
_Pogostemon helferi_ 

Substrate is Columbo Florabase with Osmocote slow release granules. The jar is never sealed as this results in unsightly condensation. However the lid looks cool and makes it very easy to transport around so it can be moved to a different windowsill, taken to the office, given as a gift etc and also be sealed to 'break in' new submerged form plants.













Thought this may be food for thought for some of you guys to use your trimmings. My next plan is for a Victorian bell jar.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Steve Smith

Fantastic Neil   Love it!


----------



## Tom

I'm getting some 1-2-grow hairgrass next week, so I might try something like this with maybe HM and Hydrocotyle  Do you find there's enough humidity with the top open? Do you spray it?


----------



## ghostsword

Great one Neil.

I use acrylic containers for mosses and place all my cuttings on them, sometimes they grow, other times they turn to mush.  

Your's looks much nicer, and very clean, good idea about using the osmocote, got some and will try it later today on a pot I got available. 

Hydrocotyle, HC and even UG are fantastic to grow emersed, and this is a good setup to have.


----------



## Garuf

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... eline.html
A great guide on trimming.

Those are fantastic Neil, a whole lot nicer than my jam jars.


----------



## NeilW

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Fantastic Neil   Love it!



Cheers Steve    Give it a go!



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I'm getting some 1-2-grow hairgrass next week, so I might try something like this with maybe HM and Hydrocotyle  Do you find there's enough humidity with the top open? Do you spray it?



That 1-2-GROW would work a treat being already in its emersed form straight from the Tropica lab. Hydrocotyle is definitely one I want to try, such a nice looking plant.

Nowadays I never spray it but I'm vigilant on keeping the substrate ALWAYS wet (seems obvious for an AQUATIC plant) - It had a melt down in the winter when I forgot to water it for a week. Since then the main problem is not letting one particular species of plant take over and having a balanced mix. 'The Downoi now grows really compact from constant trimming with the main stem growing horizontal along the substrate which I've never seen before submerged.

If I were to start from fresh I would spray it everyday with water and TPN+ but I'm lucky enough now that I just use water in a jug straight from the tap to top up to soil level every couple of days. Other then that its just giving it all a trim and cleaning the glass with Mr Muscle every few weeks. Leaving the lid on in direct sunlight it a bad idea as the I measured the temp gets up to 40 degrees C inside!  



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Great one Neil.
> 
> I use acrylic containers for mosses and place all my cuttings on them, sometimes they grow, other times they turn to mush.
> 
> Your's looks much nicer, and very clean, good idea about using the osmocote, got some and will try it later today on a pot I got available.
> 
> Hydrocotyle, HC and even UG are fantastic to grow emersed, and this is a good setup to have.



Cheers mate   

Osmocote seems to work great. I used the 6 month variety which meant I had to insert some fresh granules with tweezers this week when the old stuff exhausted. Land based ferts are fine in this kind of setup as you won't have the algae issues from the ammonia content.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Those are fantastic Neil, a whole lot nicer than my jam jars.



Cheers Garuf, glad you like it. I've kind of shot myself in the foot with it looking good as my fiance wants me to do something similar for the table centre pieces when we finally sort our wedding out. Kind of like this;









source; http://floragrubb.com/shop/detailWrapper.php?id=29&type=g

Those images have just inspired me to try add some height to my jar with some miniature wood but sadly heather doesn't grow around these parts


----------



## Garuf

Shoot me a PM I'll collect you some heather and juniper.


----------



## NeilW

Thanks very much indeed mate, PM on its way.


----------



## ghostsword

The little containers with plants are really cool, I went to wedding in cape town and they had something similar, which made my wife very happy to have some containers at home with mosses and emersed plants. They are now on the garden, as there is good weather, but I need to make something nice like that for the home. 

The osmocote idea is one that I will try today. 

Really a good post about "Get excited and make something", very inspirational. Maybe we should have a competition with that theme, only container jars allowed.


----------



## nayr88

Neil that's freaking cool man! I really like it.

Here goes nothing 
http://www.eco-sphere.com/about.html
Seems pretty cool to me, my friend had one next to her computer and I was amazed by it haha. A little spere of glass, completely sealed, with a plant of some kind and sand and a few shrimp, I though it was cruel and asked how long she'd had it......over 2years!!! Haha its crazy its just self contained ecosystem....


----------



## a1Matt

I've seen those in a shop, the shrimp looked in poor health.  They stay alive, but only just.


----------



## Garuf

http://www.littleaussieproducts.com/for ... ?f=27&t=13
Total codswallop, closed systems can't produce life because of entropy, nice idea but to call it a bisphere is totally incorrect as is calling it a closed system.


----------



## nayr88

Ah well worth a shot, I though it might end up being bashed haha.


----------



## a1Matt

It's still a good GEAMS as it will get people thinking outside the box 
Just because they have not managed to get a balanced system in a small space does not mean others can't. Just not a sealed up small space!


----------



## Garuf

You can't achieve a stable ecosystem in a sealed bowl, it's impossible. They're nice to look at and everything but not really animal suitable. 

Sorry for my lack of input on these lately guys, uni work has to take prevalence, I think GEAMS could well be dead anyway judging by the two pinned threads I just noticed. 

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/to ... try1814438 

Lots of dead links now but still a good collection if I do say so myself.


----------



## bigmatt

it will never die! Love this thread - i come back to it time and time again. I'm just sorry i don't have the time to find and post up suitable links. It's definitely opened my eyes to some amazing things across a really broad spectrum! Hope uni work is going well, Matt


----------



## Garuf

It's going fine, just lots to do, big project and predominantly research/intuition based so it's trying to build it all together, I'll post up the final presentation sheets once I'm done. 

Cheers for the props Matt, I'll try and pop up some stuff as and when but like I say they'll be few and far between by and large. Btw, if you ever want any help with that big tank emersed set up let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## NeilW

I thought I would update my jar as I got some nice growth on the stems that I wanted. Everyone still thinks I'm weird for having underwater plants in a jar out of water but there you go


----------



## Garuf

Source: google.com


----------



## nayr88

nice post garuf.....but thats actually a pico in a dolls house   haha nah, its a great tank, think he could spare any cutting 

Neil looks great buddy,should get a few on the go and see if you can sell them at a garden centre or a show, id have one for sure...ill have to try one sometime


----------



## Garuf

As much as I love that tank I have no idea what so ever how he does maintenance of the very bottom of the tank. 
Your jars coming along really well, Neil, You should be proud. I haven't forgotten about your wood btw, Just been a lot busier than I thought so haven't had chance to ride my bike out to fetch some.


----------



## nayr88

swmming shorts and goggles are for sure haha


----------



## Garuf

I'm not even sure you can do that though, look how little space their must be for placing your feet. Props if he's actually getting in there, it's gotta be easier than cleaning my nano where I can't even get my hand round the hardscape very easily. As much as I love nanos, I just wish they were easier to navigate around.


----------



## Garuf

Source:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/134866-mudskipper-paludarium-alternative-solution.html



http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank- ... -pics.html


----------



## NeilW

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Neil looks great buddy,should get a few on the go and see if you can sell them at a garden centre or a show, id have one for sure...ill have to try one sometime


Cheers mate. Sounds an interesting idea to try sell them, although it would be difficult to sell them in any quantity. Have a go!


			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Your jars coming along really well, Neil, You should be proud. I haven't forgotten about your wood btw, Just been a lot busier than I thought so haven't had chance to ride my bike out to fetch some.



Thank you    Maybe the wood wood look daft? What do you think?


----------



## Garuf

Hmm, I dunno, it'd be a matter of trying it out and seeing. I can see it working.


----------



## nayr88

I think the wood would look really good, not too much though.

Sorry to go of topic of GEAMS, but outside my flat there's a really nice grassy area with a few trees, I'm crap with tree types ect but there's always a ton of alder cones out there, some with a decent bit of twiggy branch attached to them. I know people use the cones but are the branches aquarium safe? 

Cheers


----------



## Garuf

Almost everything is tank safe as long as it's not too soft. Alders as a general rule like wet sites which tends to mean the wood is very soft so it could rot super quickly in the warm water of our tanks.


----------



## nayr88

Think ill grab a small bit and try and just keep an eye on it...
Cheers mate


----------



## Garuf

http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/view ... hp?t=19561 
A thread on Alders, it seems it's the ph reducing effect they use them for as an antifungal aid. I notice Dennerle use them as decoration in their nanos too which is interesting as Lukhaup records that most shrimp are from waters close to pure rain water.


----------



## Steve Smith

A photo I took at Matt's house the other week.  Planning to completely copy this!


----------



## ghostsword

That looks amazing.


----------



## NeilW

I like that a lot! Would be awesome if you could get the stems to flower.


----------



## ghostsword

I am sure that they will flower..


----------



## a1Matt

ooh la la! I made it into GEAMS.  I am happy about that 

Just be patient and sooner or later they will flower.
I got the plants from Luis.
It is hygrophila corymbosa with a little bit of a marsilea sp. (looks similar but different to hirsuta) in there too.
livestock is  a single blue pearl and some blue ramshorns.

I used alder wood here: viewtopic.php?f=35&t=13991&hilit=dennerle+nano+vivarium
It is fine underwater, but is very brittle so be careful with it.
It takes on a nice reddish tinge after it is broken off from the tree.


----------



## nayr88

Nice one matt, really cool little tank that. The vase is smart aswell, will look wild when it flowers.


----------



## ghostsword

The funny marsilea came mixed with some hairgrass I got from Tony, no idea what sort it is. 

It was left on the garden last summer, and Matt kindly offered to rescue it from the London winters. That plant is at least two years old, as cutting were given to me at the 1st LFKC club I attended. 

I will have more emersed plants coming September, as I do not have space in the house for all of them.


----------



## ghostsword

Just hardscape?




http://hamsaquariumdesign.wordpress.com ... e-4/hsfin/


----------



## Garuf

ADG do it better.


----------



## ghostsword

Garuf said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5-1_uTPTxo
> ADG do it better.



That is true, ADG are pretty cool. 


.


----------



## Garuf

http://gwapa.org/wordpress/2011/04/marc ... /#more-920
A useful overview on growing plants emmersed in cultures.


----------



## ghostsword

Another great post mate, I am always interested on emersed growth
And the post is very informative

.


----------



## viktorlantos

For emers growth:

http://www.rareaquaticplants.com/

breathtaking images on some famous and rare aquatic plants.

how about this?


----------



## Garuf

Excellent spot Viktor! I've grown all those ferns, hirsuta is definitely my favourite.


----------



## Garuf

My favourite ever viv just got an update! 
Source: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts- ... nl-26.html


----------



## nayr88

That's amazing!! Actually amazing!!

Who ever owns that is a happy person  ...


----------



## LondonDragon

Garuf said:
			
		

> My favourite ever viv just got an update!
> Source: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts- ... nl-26.html


I have been following this one also and its just amazing, best viv I have seen by far.


----------



## Garuf

With out question in my eyes. Such a beautiful viv, one day one like it will be mine.


----------



## Garuf

http://inhabitat.com/jose-agateps-beaut ... cosystems/
Another terrarium/viv link, this one very much art based. Interesting read, some good photos, some interesting ideas.


----------



## Garuf

http://www.fnzas.org.nz/
This site is excellent.


----------



## sanj

nayr88 said:
			
		

> That's amazing!! Actually amazing!!
> 
> Who ever owns that is a happy person  ...



Wife is not happy.


----------



## LondonDragon

sanj said:
			
		

> Wife is not happy.


Apparently she married him so that she could get one built for her  check the last page of the thread


----------



## Garuf

Or Sanj's wife's not happy?
When life gives you lemons... Get yourself a better wife.


----------



## Stu Worrall

Something that would have been handy when getting mine built but couldnt find anything at the time.  Really nice build and quite cheap 

How to - Make an ADA Style Light Stand with Stainless Steel

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_stainless_lightstand.aspx


----------



## bigmatt

bit of a pity they've built that beautiful stand and then used black cable ties to secure the flex! There must have been a more elegant solution than that! M


----------



## Garuf

Steel jubilee clips... 
Great link Stu, hardware and diy contributions always welcome!


----------



## Garuf

Here's an early draft of a final layout board, this is board one of three and isn't yet finished but gives an idea of what's to come.


----------



## nayr88

Ah man! That light fixture is nice, will have to wait till I can access a computer before I can have a proper look at the write up on the site, my phone doesn't like some sites  

Is that for you uni work garuf?? Good read mate.


----------



## Garuf

It is, it's a very, very early draft, lots more to do, edit, tweek and proof read...


----------



## sanj

> Apparently she married him so that she could get one built for her  check the last page of the thread



I reckon that bloke wanted to marry him too. "If I were a woman.." yeah whatever. lol


----------



## Garuf

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/ ... 0WMkOotlOA

For some reason I can't post images from here but it's got some very interesting rare plants, many from wild cultivars, well worth a look.


----------



## Gill

Garuf said:
			
		

> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://aquatomsr.exblog.jp/i68/%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DBaB%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-GBfficial%26prmd%3Divns&rurl=translate.google.co.uk&sl=ja&twu=1&u=http://www.grassyaqua.com/pf.html&usg=ALkJrhi8wftIyPKjsyutIFaL0WMkOotlOA
> 
> For some reason I can't post images from here but it's got some very interesting rare plants, many from wild cultivars, well worth a look.



I can, I am using firefox with Fastest Fox enabled + infinityx


Ahh Garuf, thanks for that Link. Found the Grassy type plant I am using in Kodama. And some more interesting plants to hunt for in the field and brook. 

Kurasusura sp. BaNa >>


----------



## Stu Worrall

apologies if this has already been posted.  Pics of amano's big tank being set up in a video (sorry, dont know how to embed videos)

http://youtu.be/9ZGleTattRo


----------



## John Starkey

Great video Stu,i would love to have my breakfast or any other meal for the matter watching that,soooo relaxing,

john.


----------



## Garuf

Nope, it hasn't been posted, that's mk.1 of the tank, I believe it's currently in it's 3rd reincarnation.


----------



## Dan Walter

Found this while trawling for inspiration at lunch today. Amano sets up a tank in a hospital 
Full set of snaps here... http://socalaquascapers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10234


----------



## Garuf

http://forum.aquaplants.ru/download/fil ... 19042f1015
I think I'm broken, the first thing I noticed, wasn't the size of the tank, the ungodly ammount of plants or even that the wood appears to be pre grown with moss, it was amano's bike chain wallet strap and that he appears to be attending the shaun connery school of ageing.


----------



## JohnC

Garuf said:
			
		

> http://forum.aquaplants.ru/download/file.php?id=1793&sid=b675f33cd1ba09536848b519042f1015
> I think I'm broken, the first thing I noticed, wasn't the size of the tank, the ungodly ammount of plants or even that the wood appears to be pre grown with moss, it was amano's bike chain wallet strap and that he appears to be attending the shaun connery school of ageing.



I would hate to be that ADA intern that points out he's just scratched the glass with his wallet chain.  8)


----------



## ghostsword

Classic. The guy is a true legend. 


.


----------



## George Farmer

Arthur River (iii), Tasmania, Australia by Matthew Stewart | Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer

Inspiration by jasontheaker, on Flickr


----------



## Garuf

What a pleasant surprise, that made my day, great find, George.


----------



## George Farmer

The Waterfall at Portland Japanese Garden by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer

One Foggy Fall Morning at Portland Japanese Garden by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer

Not Quite Fall Colors at Japanese Garden in Portland Oregon by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer

Fall Fantasia by sweber4507, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer

One Foggy Fall Morning at Portland Japanese Garden 3 by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer

Garuf said:
			
		

> What a pleasant surprise, that made my day, great find, George.


Believe the hype mate.  It's coming soon.


----------



## Stu Worrall

excellent photos george.  While we're on a nature theme with mossy rocks n such I may as well post this


River Llugwy by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Garuf

Shameless self promotion there aye, Stu? 

An excellent series of admissions to GEAMS.


----------



## Stu Worrall

Garuf said:
			
		

> Shameless self promotion there aye, Stu?


Absolutely   Just my most fav photo Ive ever taken.  Ive been back and never been able to replicate it as everything on the day was just perfect from the lighting to the flow and level of the river.  You want to see it at flood, really quite scary!


----------



## Garuf

Is it tilt shift or hdr or something? It looks really "deep"?


----------



## Stu Worrall

nothing done to it, just curves and levels in photoshop and maybe a little added saturation i think. I did try it in HDR and it just looks really wacky.  Taken on my old 350D and a sigma 18-50mm lens so nothing mind blowing camera wise.


----------



## Garuf

Source:http://photo.net/photodb/member-photos?user_id=1783374&include=all&unlimit=1


----------



## Ian Holdich

some awesome pics guys!

Stu, that pic of the river is superb.


----------



## nayr88

WOW awesome pics  

Those last garuf are cool mate, those betteles looks freaking tank like!!


----------



## Garuf

Check out his site, it's mind blowing.


----------



## Bobtastic

Garuf said:
			
		

> Check out his site, it's mind blowing.



I'm not massively sqeemish... but there is something about those insect photographs that is freaking/creeping me out!

They are amazingly weird!


----------



## Dan Walter

This is my desktop background image at work.  To me it looks like cyperus helferi growing on the rocks??? The picture is part of a "Japan" theme so I take it that this is wild Japan.  Nice!
Source: http://www.windows7news.com/wp-content/ ... -olwp3.jpg


----------



## Garuf

Jellyfish lake, great video, very well produced a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Garuf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qKcUIOB ... re=related
Who'd have thought it, something as mundane as doing the weekly w/c's just got a GEAMS!


----------



## George Farmer

Spring at Enders Falls by benjacobsen, on Flickr


----------



## Garuf

Thanks, George.
Here's another 



 
Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/infranippies/


----------



## nayr88

i enjoyed that trimming video haha, funny how long it took me to get my 'regime' as organised as that.


----------



## Garuf

I really like that trimming video because it gives a good overview on how to get your act together with it, I imagine a lot of people tanks fail because their w/c's are no where near that thorough.


----------



## chump54

me too, Garuf & nayr88, it really shouldn't be called a 'water change' more a 'thorough clear, including a water change' or a 'tciwc' for short... 

Chris


----------



## Garuf

Haha, "t-cwic" I approve haha. A really good video though, no matter how many times I'd read good maintainance it didn't come anywhere near as clear as that did on explaining it.


----------



## Stu Worrall

from here - http://zerofact.exblog.jp/i6/  (lots more stuff on the right bar but in japanese)


----------



## ghostsword

Love it, really like it.  Great depth, and the rocks are just amazing. 

Thanks for this post.


----------



## Bobtastic

I agree, the depth in this scape is a-m-a-zing!


----------



## Garuf

Holy lord... Great find, Stu! 
The sense of depth really is something else.


----------



## Garuf

Another one from Stu's link.


----------



## Bobtastic

Wow, is that mostly ferns and Bolbitus?


----------



## Garuf

!!!

And, yeah, looks to be, there's certainly no identifiable stems.


----------



## Garuf

This site is a goldmine!


----------



## Stu Worrall

it is good isnt it  - must be one of the top 100 ish placers in IAPLC im guessing


----------



## Garuf

I like the pictures of trains as much as the aquascapes too so it's a double bonus. 
Yeah, I think you're right stu, I recognise one or two of the scapes as high placers.


----------



## ghostsword

I am a great fan of emersed growth, so the last two pictures are really up my street..


----------



## Garuf




----------



## Garuf




----------



## Garuf




----------



## bigmatt

GEAMS strikes again - i keep coming back to this thread time and time again.  Beautiful, beautiful things...
M


----------



## ghostsword

bigmatt said:
			
		

> GEAMS strikes again - i keep coming back to this thread time and time again.  Beautiful, beautiful things...
> M



This may be one of the best thread in the forum. 


.


----------



## NeilW

Looking at all the lovely japanese tanks seems to me that they have an amazing selection of rock compared with us. Manten Stone by the ton!


----------



## ghostsword

I actually believe that the rocks and wood do not make the scapes. It's more than that, the attention to detail, balance, colours and the way all is presented, that is what makes the scapes ao amazing!


.


----------



## Bobtastic

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I actually believe that the rocks and wood do not make the scapes. It's more than that, the attention to detail, balance, colours and the way all is presented, that is what makes the scapes ao amazing!
> 
> 
> .


Now Luis! It is clearly the rocks and wood that MAKE the scape, but it is the attention to detail, balance, colours and the way all is presented that make them truly amazing scapes!


----------



## ghostsword

Yes, having rocks and wood make the scape, but not if they are manten rock, or other exotic variety. At least on my opinion. 

For example, wood is wood, but I prefer manzanita because of the shapes and colour it has, but without more skill than having good wood at home the scape will be just a basic scape. 

Ok, George F did a iwagumi with Seiryu stone, sand and grass. On paper looks very simple, but when I saw it in front of me it was shocking how attention to detail, good plant quality and how the rocks were setup that made the scape. 

Graeme also did an amazing scape with moss, a log of oak and some plants, no substrate or rocks.


----------



## nayr88

wow, stunning last couple of pages, serious skills on that website !!


----------



## Stu Worrall

shark pipe stainless outlet, weird to watch but wonder what the flow is like?

From here - http://ffhobby.exblog.jp/14267907/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Anu59mNoGkA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## nayr88

thats a wieeeeerd looking outflow, dont know if i like it or not haha.

it doesnt fit the bill for the 'stealth' look and probably isnt going to give as good flow at a spray bar, kind of im limbo haha


----------



## Stu Worrall

novel idea for a tank/light stand for a nano (cant link pic sorry).  Should be easy to make or get a chippy to knock one up with some decent wood.

http://ffhobby.exblog.jp/12589806/


----------



## ghostsword

Really nice! 

.


----------



## Stu Worrall

ah, thanks for putting it up luis.  I couldnt find the link on chrome.


----------



## bigmatt

It's a nice idea, but looks a bit "Ikea" - three in a row would look great though!
M


----------



## Bobtastic

I like the mini ADA style cabinets too! I might have to attempt a scaled down model for testing if I ever attempt a DIY cabinet.


----------



## Garuf

http://inhabitat.com/flowering-string-g ... -of-twine/


----------



## Ian Holdich

I like those Garuf, not sure how good they'd be with roots hanging. But they are good.


----------



## Garuf

Darrel might no better but I don't think the roots largely care, they'll just treat it as though they're growing in a small pocket of soil on a scree and produce aeroid roots and carry on as such.


----------



## viktorlantos

They are similar to the Kokedama as Japanese say. You can find many videos on youtube how they make it. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Garuf

That's probably where the idea came from, very few new ideas are that.


----------



## ghostsword

I thought that I had seen it all!  would be amazing for a bonsai.


.


----------



## Garuf

Best viv ever got another update:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts- ... nl-28.html


----------



## Garuf

Japan gets acrylic lilys! C'mon Europe! 
Source: http://translate.googleusercontent.com/ ... e5hjekJbFA


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Garuf said:
			
		

> Best viv ever got another update:
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts- ... nl-28.html



Read Energy's build on there, very impressive. It was a 15 x 3 x 3 reef tank now converted to a paludarium.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts- ... on-83.html


----------



## Garuf

Every time I see a 60f this is what I want to do in it, as normal I've been beaten to the prize however. 

Source: http://pds.exblog.jp


----------



## chump54

now every time I see one I want to do that too!!!

wow, very nice. 

Chris


----------



## Gill

That 60 is amazing, And Looks like it is a Peace Lilly as the main focal plant

Garuf, Can you repost the link, getting 403 forbidden


----------



## Bobtastic

If I had a window ledge big enough I would love to do something like that!

I'm getting the same on the link.


----------



## Gill

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> If I had a window ledge big enough I would love to do something like that!
> 
> I'm getting the same on the link.




I have Window Ledges big enough in every room and have done a similar tank before. But not with a Peace Lilly.


----------



## Bobtastic

Bah! Stop boasting Gill!


----------



## Gill

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Bah! Stop boasting Gill!




Lol - Awwwww Sooooooooo Sorrrrrrrrrry.


----------



## Garuf

http://zerofact.exblog.jp/ is an alternative link for the blog. Dunno why the first one isn't working for you guys, comes through fine for me. :/


----------



## Garuf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nafwnMMM ... r_embedded
Source: http://www.youtube.com/user/chrislukhaup


----------



## NeilW

Awesome. Strangely I can't get my head around seeing them in the wild and not in a tank! I'm surprised the water is so low in PH with that amount of rock around, but then theres a lot of dying organics so that must explain it?


----------



## Garuf

It's basically pure rain water and leaf litter, the rock is hard and inert (or so is assumed) meaning that the water remains so extremely low in hardness. 
I actually prefer them in these biotope type situations, the colourings make so much more sense!


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


> I'm surprised the water is so low in PH with that amount of rock around, but then theres a lot of dying organics so that must explain it?


 Most of Hong Kong is granite, but that rock looks like it is Old Red Sandstone (ORS, Devonian age) (here is some nearer to home <http://www.bosci.net/LOWV/LOWV geology.htm>) and Wikipedia says "_Northeast New Territories Sedimentary Rock Region .... North and south coasts of Tolo Channel. Most of the rocks along the north shore of Tolo Channel and at Bluff Head are the oldest in Hong Kong, formed about 400 million years ago during the Devonian Period_." 

Assuming the rocks are ORS, it is impermeable, very hard and doesn't contain any carbonates. The water in the stream would be largely rain-water (and the vegetation, with the ferns etc, looks like it rains fairly frequently). Because the rain-water has no carbonate buffering (dKH) and the rocks are impermeable you would only need a small amount of H+ donor compounds ("acids"), like the humic acids from the dead leaves and the carbonic acid from dissolved CO2 to give a very low pH.

cheers Darrel


----------



## SuperWen

YAKUSHIMA FOREST

COUNTRY :Japan

NAME:Yakushima

NATURAL WORLD HERITAGE SERIAL SITE
1993: Inscribed on the World Heritage List under Natural criteria vii and ix.
INTERNATIONAL DESIGNATIONS
1980: Designated a Biosphere Reserve under the UNESCO Man & Biosphere Programme (19,000 ha).
2005: Yakushima Nagata-hama designated a Wetland of International Importance under the Ramsar

GEOGRAPHICAL LOCATION
Yaku Island, at the northern end of the Ryukyu archipelago, is separated from the southernmost tip of Kyushu mainland by a 120m deep, 60 km wide strait. The area has a complex boundary, which is less than 1km wide in some places. It lies in the centre of the island, with a main arm extending down to the coast to the west and sinuous arms stretching south and east. Located at 30°20'5”N by 130° 31'32”E.

PHYSICAL FEATURES
Yakushima Island is 500 sq.km in area. Its central peak is 1,935m high and is the highest mountain in Kyushu. There are several peaks over 1,800m with mountain ridges and 40 peaks over 1,000m surrounding them. The topography from coastline to summits is extremely steep. The predominant bedrock is granite, but small areas of sandstone and shale occur at the foot of the central mountain (Anon.,1992; Numata, 1986).









































other pictures:
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/tateyama/images/007.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/tateyama/images/004.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/tateyama/images/002.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/tateyama/images/008.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/yakushima/images/003.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/yakushima/images/004.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/yakushima/images/005.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/yakushima/images/007.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/yakushima/images/011.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/yakushima/images/013.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/yakushima/images/012.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/yakushima/images/015.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/yakushima/images/018.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/amazon/landscape/010.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/amazon/landscape/006.jpg
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/amazon/aerial/005.jpg


----------



## SuperWen

Ha Long Bay

COUNTRY   : Vietnam
Ha Long Bay (literally: "Descending Dragon Bay"; Vietnamese: V?nh H? Long) is a UNESCO World Heritage Site, and a popular travel destination, located in Qu?ng Ninh province, Vietnam. Administratively, the bay belongs to H? Long City, C?m Ph? town, and part of Van Don district. The bay features thousands of limestone karsts and isles in various sizes and shapes. Ha Long Bay is a center of a larger zone which includes Bái T? Long bay to the northeast, and Cát Bà islands to the southwest. These larger zones share similar geological, geographical, geomorphological, climate, and cultural characters.

Location
Ha Long Bay is located in northeastern Vietnam, from E106°56' to E107°37' and from N20°43' to N21°09'. The bay stretches from Yên Hung district, past H? Long city, C?m Ph? town to Vân Ð?n district, bordered on the south and southeast by the Gulf of Tonkin, on the north by China, and on the west and southwest by Cát Bà island. The bay has a 120 km long coastline and is approximately 1,553 km² in size with about 2000 islets. The area designated by UNESCO as the World Natural Heritage Site incorporates 434 km² with 775 islets, of which the core zone is delimited by 69 points: Ð?u G? island on the west, Ba H?m lake on the south and C?ng Tây island on the east. The protected area is from the Cái Dam petrol store to Quang Hanh commune, C?m Ph? town and the surrounding zone.


----------



## Garuf

Thank you for the much more comprehensive version, Darrel!


----------



## SuperWen

BELITUNG BEACH

Belitung, (or in English, Billiton), is an island on the east coast of Sumatra, Indonesia in the Java Sea. The island is known for its pepper and for its tin. It was in the possession of the British from 1812 until the British ceded control of the island to the Dutch in the Anglo-Dutch Treaty of 1824. Its main town is Tanjung Pandan.

It is a medium sized island of about 3,000 square miles (7,800 km2), it consists of moderately rugged terrain with several hills. The highest one is Mount Tajam with the height of only less than 500 meters (1,600 ft). Belitung is bordered by the Gaspar Strait, the South China Sea and the Java Sea. Its turquoise blue sea is moderately calm and shallow, making for great sailing, snorkeling and swimming. Belitung is popular for its abstract granite boulders and brilliant white sand beaches in Tanjung Tinggi, Tanjung Kelayang, Tanjung Binga and Lengkuas island.

The population is centered in several small towns, populated by approximately 200,000 inhabitants. The largest is Tanjung Pandan in the west and Mangar in the east. While ethnic Malay people make up the largest percentage, Belitung has large populations of Bugis, Sundanese, and ethnic Chinese people who formerly worked for the Dutch, mining tin. There are also sizeable populations of Balinese and Maduranese who were settled there in the Suharto era transmigration.

Belitung is a source of tin, clay, iron ore and silica sands. The Dutch mining company NV Billiton Maatschappij derives its name from the island's name. Billiton merged with BHP in 2001 to form the largest diversified resources company, BHP Billiton. The island is also a producer of fishery products, pepper, coconut, and palm oil. People work as farmers, fishermen and miners. The island is easily accessible with 4 daily 50-minute flights from Jakarta. Due to the fantastic white sand beaches and picturesque offshore islands, tourism is starting to become a larger part of the local economy.

The mainly tourist destinations are beaches and islands/islets. The beaches are Seru Beach and Awan Mendung Beach which both have blue clear water, sand and rocky beaches. The islands/islets are Batu Berlayar Island which full of granite, Pasir Island which is made of sand (= pasir in Indonesian language) and submerged during high tide, Burung Island, Lengkuas Island which is a home of 129-year-old lighthouse and a good place for snorkeling, Babi Island and Kelayang Islet.
source


----------



## sanj

Awe inspiring photos Mr Wen


----------



## Garuf




----------



## ghostsword

How amazing is this tank? Shocking!


----------



## viktorlantos

One of the best rainfall what i've seen in an aquarium. The supporting stones looks great too. But you know, just hide the water part with your hand and see what's left. The water part is so strong that suck our eyes and we're not spending time anymore on the other part of the tank.

But still looks very good


----------



## J Butler

I'm not sure I agree with you Victor, I love the scape as a whole and I don't think the left side detracts from it. 

In my mind, this is pretty much the exact image I conjure when I imagine a waterfall in the depth of the forest, surrounded by trees and foliage. The stems make an extremely effective canopy, perhaps the hydrocotyle leaves are slightly too large but that is my only (very small) gripe.

Just my inexperienced opinion though!


----------



## viktorlantos

J Butler said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I agree with you Victor, I love the scape as a whole and I don't think the left side detracts from it.
> 
> In my mind, this is pretty much the exact image I conjure when I imagine a waterfall in the depth of the forest, surrounded by trees and foliage. The stems make an extremely effective canopy, perhaps the hydrocotyle leaves are slightly too large but that is my only (very small) gripe.
> 
> Just my inexperienced opinion though!



Yeah the overal impression is very good. Just wanted to show you what the image do with our eyes.
BTW that's not hydrocotyle, Cardamine lyrata which is a slightly different plant with soft leaves etc.


----------



## ghostsword

The scape was the topic of my family dinner time, as I was showing my inlaws how amazing planted tanks can really be, while perusing on the ASW iaplc page. There is a lot of detail on the scape, there are even ripple at the bottom o the waterfall.

It is amazing, simple amazing scape.


.


----------



## plantbrain

ghostsword said:
			
		

> How amazing is this tank? Shocking!



I would have ranked this higher.
But I'm not a judge.


----------



## Ian Holdich

where did it come??

an awesome scape, but i do have to agree with Viktor. If you enlarge the pic, you can see that the scaper has focused the cam fully on the waterfall, as the right side is ever so slightly not as focused.


----------



## J Butler

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Yeah the overal impression is very good. Just wanted to show you what the image do with our eyes.
> BTW that's not hydrocotyle, Cardamine lyrata which is a slightly different plant with soft leaves etc.



Hehe, thanks for the heads up Victor, I didn't enlarge the picture, I can see the leaf structure is quite different to hydrocotyle when you do that, well I did say inexperienced!  

edit: With respect to the picture, the lack of sharpness may have been a hardware issue. Using my woefully inadequate knowledge on photography, wouldn't the camera have to have had a long shutter speed to get everything in focus with such little light and livestock doesn't really stay static unless we call in a taxidermis   

If the aquascaper used more light though, it would have ruined the whole feel of the aquascape in my opinion. I could be completely off the mark though, I have no real experience with this


----------



## viktorlantos

ianho said:
			
		

> where did it come??
> 
> an awesome scape, but i do have to agree with Viktor. If you enlarge the pic, you can see that the scaper has focused the cam fully on the waterfall, as the right side is ever so slightly not as focused.



Exactly. It is "wild". That's why we feel natural probably. Also very inspirational and that's what the topic is about.  
But luckily the contests not only about impression.  I do not give good points on plant health for example.
And this is a well ranked tank at IAPLC that's the only reason why i popped this up.

Hopefully i am not sound negative here.  
Anyway was just a feedback. Still one of the best - or the best waterfall what i've seen in a planted tank.


----------



## Mark Evans

I had to look twice, as i thought it was a real scene


----------



## NeilW

How would you go about recreating a waterfall like that? Is it made of resin or something?


----------



## JohnC

that is amazing. the only waterfall tutorial i've seen uses a hidden vortex chamber to cycle small sand grains. This one looks a little different though. As Neil says, possibly resin.

John


----------



## viktorlantos

As i read at ASW he used filter wool. The visual of it is very nice. He also mentioned he got bored to watch this part so long and the filter wool got dirty frequently, so replacement needed because of that.


----------



## ghostsword

The filter wool works, as I tried it on my tank to see if it was possible. Apparently it is a old technique, although it is the first time I'm seeing it.  


---
- .


----------



## Tom

The trouble with this year's filter wool entry I think is that there isn't enough emphasis on the plants. It looks as if it's just been left to get on with it, where all the care has been on the waterfall section. The CAU guy who did it a few years back I think nailed it.


----------



## viktorlantos

Tom said:
			
		

> The trouble with this year's filter wool entry I think is that there isn't enough emphasis on the plants. It looks as if it's just been left to get on with it, where all the care has been on the waterfall section. The CAU guy who did it a few years back I think nailed it.



Yup that was my original thought.

Reading the owners feedback on ASW this is a low light / low tech tank so probably the plants would not look that good anyway. Too much shady areas etc. But the overall impression is very good. Whenever i see that, i think about why i feel the tank so good  He found the balance i guess. Or just built a super heavy focal point and trick our eyes and brain. Interesting how a focal thing could be so powerful.

Anyway it's a nice tank and something which we will remember as it looks unique the way it is now in a good way.


----------



## flyingfish

Can you post the link where you found the information write up please Viktor?


----------



## viktorlantos

flyingfish said:
			
		

> Can you post the link where you found the information write up please Viktor?



Sure here you go:
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/g ... #post52576


----------



## NeilW

Now that I see the filter wool its ruined the magic for me. Bit 'model railway' for my liking but well executed


----------



## Garuf

Not for me, thanks. As per Neil, it's just too model railway, and even then, modellers do it even better.


----------



## George Farmer

I took these last week on holiday in North Yorkshire.  Shame I didn't have my tripod or filters to get a slower exposure...  Quite pleased to get 0.3 sec shutter speed handheld and keep it nearly sharp though!

Water, moss, ferns, wood and rocks!


ary01 by George Farmer, on Flickr


ary02 by George Farmer, on Flickr


ary03 by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Bobtastic

Very nice George!


----------



## Garuf

Excellent post George. 

I've sort of lost the interest in the hobby recently, too much stress from university/general life not enough money to live on let alone maintain the hobby and I've just found out my 21yr old brother has lung cancer so I'm almost certainly going to be taking a sabbatical of sorts, as such I post this as an open invite to maintain the format and keep posting on my behalf until my interest re-kindles.

Also, please don't post your well wishes on here, please, by pm, lets keep the thread on topic and not spin a downer on it.


----------



## JohnC

Garuf - PM'ed. And will aim to update.

George - Excellent work. I'm off to the Loch Lomond area next week (weather permitting) and will be taking as many inspiration snaps as possible.


----------



## Garuf

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/ ... HEA7z6VSRA

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/ ... LpRXmVguvg

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/ ... Qj8KS4lDxQ

Forgive the ungodly long urls, the site though dated shows some of the best aquaterraiums I've ever seen. Be sure to check out all three pages.


----------



## viktorlantos

Good catch Garuf. He is the Japanese Icon of these type of tanks. I hope one day i can visit his shop AquaZoom.


----------



## Garuf

Yeah, I've been trying to find more info/photos, considering he's an icon, he's something of a ludite it would seem, next to no photos what so ever!


----------



## viktorlantos

Garuf said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've been trying to find more info/photos, considering he's an icon, he's something of a ludite it would seem, next to no photos what so ever!



http://translate.google.com/translate?j ... 34298.html

 

poor auto translator BTW


----------



## Garuf

They're just the same photos though?


----------



## daniel19831123




----------



## Garuf

A great post, Dan. Do you have a source site?


----------



## daniel19831123

Found it in a shrimp seller photobucket profile. His username is Gabeszone and was quite well known a few years back as he was selling good quality high grade CRS all throughout the world from japan by post. He's since then given up on breeding just CRS and went back to keeping shrimp for hobby.

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j33/Gabeszone/

This was the address that I got the picture from.


----------



## Garuf

http://marineplantbook.com/


----------



## clonitza

Not sure it was posted before:


----------



## Garuf

No, not posted before, what a beautiful viv, exactly how they should be, excellent use of scale, plants and misting, very clever indeed and a great post, keep them coming, everyone.


----------



## Dan Walter

Im loving this... I can't remember the link but it's one of Jeff Senske's works.


----------



## ghostsword

Great post Dan, that looks fabulous.


----------



## Dan Walter

Found the link...
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... arium.html


----------



## Iain Sutherland

i know ive posted this before but i think it deserves to be in this thread.


----------



## Tom

Found this blog with some great shots of the Niigata Gallery

http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?...geOpen=false&userTopListCurrentPage=undefined


----------



## Morgan Freeman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=Wh3AL6mFK8E

One of my favourite vivariums.


----------



## Garuf

Several brilliant posts, thanks for keeping it alive everyone.
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/ ... UDrCbUBGQg

Dennerle's planta hunter site, full of the best photography going.


----------



## Garuf

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/ ... M7Hn3VZhSA

Thanks NeilW, a little refresher on Wabi kusa, some very nice little tanks. 
See also:
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17732


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Some fantastic water features. I'd have preferred them in glass bowls perhaps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZQp3h8m ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8nXfTeP ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBFoMtfa ... re=related


----------



## clonitza




----------



## NeilW

Thats amazing. Is it just one huge anubias?


----------



## ghostsword

It looks like a peace lilly, not an anubias.  but great setup.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Living walls. I want one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6V6sXqN ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNDrYSns ... re=related


----------



## NeilW

and although not aquatic, check out this layout with air plants and succulents!






source; http://www.elos.eu/


----------



## mattb180

Only just stumbled across this thread. One of the best threads i have read in terms of providing pure inspiration and ideas. Brilliant efforts by all those who have posted different stuff


----------



## clonitza

http://www.davidbsmithgallery.com/exhib ... kim-keever


----------



## spyder

clonitza said:
			
		

> http://www.davidbsmithgallery.com/exhib ... kim-keever



Just watched the video on his site. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Garuf

Glad to see this is still going, regrettably some pretty horrible things from people I thought would know better have gotten back to me about my position on this forum in addition to being threatened with legal action from PFK and as such I will no longer be posting, clearly I haven't been missed and will not be, regardless, please continue this thread and I hope it's contents continue to inspire. 
Happy scaping, and so long.


----------



## clonitza

Sad mate, you know scared idiots are on both sides it's easier to sue than debate ...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Garuf said:
			
		

> Glad to see this is still going, regrettably some pretty horrible things from people I thought would know better have gotten back to me about my position on this forum in addition to being threatened with legal action from PFK and as such I will no longer be posting, clearly I haven't been missed and will not be, regardless, please continue this thread and I hope it's contents continue to inspire.
> Happy scaping, and so long.



Sorry to hear that. No chance of sticking around?


----------



## Alastair

Sad news mate sorry to hear that. I loved tho thread you started too


----------



## foxfish

Anyone know what has happened to make Garuf say that?
And if you get to read this mate I am positive a lot of members are missing your input on the forum!


----------



## mattb180

Big shame losing Garuf, great member. Hopefully this thread will carry on regardless because its great.


----------



## JohnC

wow. epic loss. your knowledge of internet resources on the hobby is second to none and will be missed by me and I assume many other people.


----------



## George Farmer

Full Moon by SérgioLuísSilva, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer

Autumn Glory by richieJ1, on Flickr


----------



## mattb180

Using one of your earlier pictures as my desktop background at work George, calms me down in the mayhem!


----------



## NeilW

I only saw the bottom of that last image and I thought the orange leaves were cherry shrimp on HC!


----------



## J Butler

It's a shame to see this thread being consigned to history, any chance it could be made a sticky?


----------



## Arana

Wow! what an awesome thread this turned into! Big Respect to Garuf


----------



## mattb180

J Butler said:
			
		

> It's a shame to see this thread being consigned to history, any chance it could be made a sticky?



Agreed.


----------



## Callum




----------



## Morgan Freeman

Where is that Calum?


----------



## Ian Holdich

some stunning pics there Callum, can you reference them and the link where you got them from.


----------



## Callum

Callum said:
			
		

> I got this picture from this site, got some great stuff here: http://izismile.com/tags/landscapes/
> 
> 
> 
> This one's a picture of Cumbria: http://www.britishandirishwalks.com/Res ... umbria.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> This one's also a picture of Cumbria. http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3198/234 ... 88f0b3.jpg


This one is a painting of the Sierra Nevada mountains, done by a German artist. http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_N6IFoS5MzpI/T ... -_1868.jpg

Hope this helps


----------



## Callum

Also, you HAVE to have a look at these, they are truly amazing!
http://izismile.com/2011/10/26/incredib ... _pics.html


----------



## goby wan kenobi

By romvaesn at 2011-12-13

snapshots from the the forrest surrounding oslo city. nice place for inspiration and great place for picking mushrooms


----------



## JohnC

Someone want to try a Lake Baikal theme tank?!

(chiller essential)

 8) 

Check out these freshwater sponges....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/places/Russia#p0037b3y




Taken from https://ferrebeekeeper.wordpress.com/tag/lake-baikal/


----------



## JohnC

Moss wall in your garden?






Taken from. 
http://www.houseinteriorhome.com/architecture/simple-japanese-garden-design-inspiration/

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Stu Worrall

from http://imgur.com/gallery/Lvtqr


----------



## Iain Sutherland

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lsa8VhLG ... re=related


----------



## Deano3

some of the landscapes are truly magical


----------



## JohnC

http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/16811538

Really interesting article about the age of sea grass in the med.


----------



## Callum

A flooded meadow in Austria which apparently is an annual occurrence. It's amazing seeing a normally "open-air" landscape under the water. There are some really awesome shots in the video, 1:38-3:15 is particularly good.


----------



## Callum

PS: I think the place is called "Green Lake" (austria)


----------



## JohnC

This is a little bit of a wierd one but I just had to share.

THESE ARE NOT REAL FISH HE PAINTS THEM IN 3D......AMAZING!






http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2012/...nsional-goldfish-embedded-in-layers-of-resin/

http://vimeo.com/32967940

Totally mental.

edit - Just noticed it was also on the PFK mail out today.
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....azing_3-D_goldfish_paintings&utm_content=html


----------



## jalexst

Hey John C, Saw this one too in my inbox... Incredible!

j


----------



## Piece-of-fish

http://www.littlegreencorner.com/setupt ... ening.html
Incredible how much dedication was put in into preparing wood.
Nice pictures of progress as well and brilliant result.


----------



## Westyggx

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> http://www.littlegreencorner.com/setuptipsawakening.html
> Incredible how much dedication was put in into preparing wood.
> Nice pictures of progress as well and brilliant result.



Wow great result in the end, great fine tuning as well to complete the scape.


----------



## JohnC

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> http://www.littlegreencorner.com/setuptipsawakening.html
> Incredible how much dedication was put in into preparing wood.
> Nice pictures of progress as well and brilliant result.




Nice read there. I especially liked the list at the end of which algae came when.


----------



## Garuf

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads ... hing.6626/


----------



## Little-AL

Great thread! Some stunning content 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3xzyop


----------



## Garuf

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads ... 626/page-5


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Nice garuf, love the way that guy has used a basement window!


----------



## JohnC

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Nice garuf, love the way that guy has used a basement window!



I have to say that was an excellent addition. Fantastic idea.


----------



## Garuf

Girl* 
But yeah, I loved that post, when I walk to uni there's a footwell full of ferns and I always thought how nice it'd be to look out onto. Turns out I was right.


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## Garuf

Not working for me, Morgan?


----------



## Eboeagles

fozziebear said:


> hey garuf hope its alright i thought id tag a vid along with this  its pretty amazing.




So I wanted to resurrect this thread as its one of my favourites if not THE favourite and I was reminded of it after browsing Flipboard:

Incredible Underwater Park in Austria - My Modern Metropolis

But in truth its really for all you diorama lovers out there. 

I think my next scape will have a bench in it for sure....





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## LondonDragon

I miss this thread! time to revive it


----------



## Tim Harrison

I've always hankered after a natural swimming pool - done properly they can be amazing wildlife habitat and just darn good clean fun...


----------



## Chris Jackson

oh now that is a shared hanker..


----------



## Gage Harford

My addiction is very excited I found this thread, however, my wallet is horrified.


----------



## Phokey

I think I did the opposite.

I made this...















Then I saw this...





I had the Pagoda rock but never planned to jump the temple shark. I was inspired by/dedicated this build to my nephew who is in south America on a climbing expedition. He lost his dad/my Brother in April and we both had an affinity for aquariums so I felt it was fitting.

-Scott (first post)


----------



## Annabellam

Cool stuff pretty inspiring! Great idea.


----------



## Garuf

https://youtube.com/c/DanOlsenPhoto
		





__





						DanOlsen.dk - Life Through My Camera Lens
					

My Photo Book with Pictures from journeys in Costa Rica, Sri Lanka, Madagascar, Amazonas, Norway and many other pictures of animals and fish




					danolsen.dk
				



My local fish man also does videos and photos. 
I highly recommend taking a flick through and maybe even subscribing, I know he’d like that.


----------

